# In bottle shot



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi guys, today I tried some bottle shooting.
Enjoy the video!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That's the way to nail it!!! Well done.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Charles said:


> That's the way to nail it!!! Well done.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Ahahah...thanks Charles!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:bowdown: :bowdown: , Questi contratti per il team di "Tremendous " :king:

Fuerte abrazo Marco


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Congratulations!! Formidabile !!!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

alfshooter said:


> :bowdown: :bowdown: , Questi contratti per il team di "Tremendous " :king:[/size] [/size]
> 
> Fuerte abrazo Marco [/size]


Ahahah when tremendous will do his own team I'll want the club card very soon :rofl:


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

slingshotnew said:


> Congratulations!! Formidabile !!!


Thanks my big friend!


----------

